# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kan ik zwanger zijn?

## Miesjee_1990

ik heb woensdag een feest gehad, heb heel veel door elkaar lopen drinken waardoor ik woensdag ochtend gekotst heb.
door kotsen gaat de werken van de pil achteruit en savonds heb ik sex gehad met mijn vriend. 
Hij kwam in mij klaar:$
Ook was de pil van donderdagochtend de laatste voor mijn 7e daagse stopperiode.
ik heb nu vier dagen de pil niet geslikt ivm de stopperiode maar ben nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden:O!
kan ik nu zwanger zijn?
WAT MOET IK DOEN?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Vind het vervelend dat je nog geen reactie hebt gehad. Maar ik neem aan dat je probleem nu wel al opgelost is.

Het is idd zo dat door overgeven de werking van je pil achteruit gaat, net zoals met diarree. En je vertelde dus ook dat je diezelfde avond seks hebt gehad, en dat je vriend dus in je klaargekomen is, neem aan dus dat jullie het onveilig gedaan hebben. Dit zorgt ook weer voor risico's op SOA's tenzij jullie beiden uitgebreid getest zijn op Soa's voordat jullie het zonder condoom gingen doen met elkaar.

Maar dan nu mijn brandende vraag, was je idd zwanger, of ben je er nog goed onderuit gekomen?

*Tip voor overige leden die hiermee te maken kunnen hebben: Ga nooit teveel stressen, stress kan er ook voor zorgen dat je niet ongesteld wordt, ipv te stressen kun je beter zo snel mogelijk een zwangerschapstest doen, dit kun je doen vanaf de eerste dag dat je eigenlijk ongesteld had moeten worden*

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

